# Some Keys Not Working on Laptop Keyboard



## icemanjc (Dec 15, 2008)

Randomly one day me "return", "p" key and my "-" and other ones don't work. And nothing happened to the laptop, no water, no dropping. Just one say it happend.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 15, 2008)

Any junk under the keys? Do they feel the same to press down or is there any resistance?


----------



## icemanjc (Dec 16, 2008)

I can't feel any difference. If I press down on the multiple times, they start to work and then after maybe about 10 uses of that letter it stops again and with all of them.


----------



## midijeep (Dec 17, 2008)

Under warranty? You need a new keyboard.


----------



## icemanjc (Dec 20, 2008)

No, it went out of warranty September. The weird thing is, eventually after pressing the key down more than once to get it to work, the rest of the keys work and then stop working all together.


----------



## stischler (Dec 25, 2008)

we are having the exact same problem with our macbook.. every time we use the laptop, at some point the p key, along with the enter key and few other keys around them stop working. After a while, they will start working again.

how long is the warrenty on macbooks? we purchased it a year or 2 ago.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 25, 2008)

The warranty is for one year, unless you purchased AppleCare, which I believe extends it to 2 years.


----------



## midijeep (Dec 25, 2008)

Again, replace your keyboard.


----------



## rubee (Mar 10, 2010)

You don't have to replace the whole keyboard if some of your keys fell off. There is a key replacement company I ordered my keys from. They have video tutorials on how to fix your laptop keys. And its very simple. Have a look: laptopkey.com


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 10, 2010)

AppleCare extends the coverage to 3 years, not 2. 

It's good that there are companies selling the individual keys now. 
What is also an option sometimes is to search for the individual keys, keyboards, or dead Macs at Ebay, Craigslist etc. Or even ask at a Genius Bar or a local service provider - both have sometimes keyboards that don't work but could be used for donating that one missing key.
And if anyone would ever have their Mac die, don't throw the keyboard (or other parts) away! It can save several Macs...


----------

